# Windshield washer fluid reservoir



## Hywayman (Oct 22, 2004)

Does anyone know the proper way to reach the windshield washer fluid reservoir on a '92 Sentra SE-R? 

In the engine bay there is a metal inner fender on the passenger side and the filler neck for the reservoir goes down through this. Under the outside of the passenger fender is a lower inner fender made of some kind of plastic or composite material. The reservoir is between these, but I can't figure out how to get the lower panel off without breaking the clips that are holding it on.

Thanks,

Hywayman


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

im almost certain that its screws that are holding in the wheel well....there are about 5 or 6 screws along the fender lip. but for the clips, there is a special tool to take them out, but ive used needle nose pliers and it works almost as good


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i got a real good look at the washer reservoir when i took my front bumper off.


----------

